# VSA programming with joystick



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Can anyone help me program with VSA using a joystick controller? I'm trying to get this done today. Let me know.


----------



## MonkeyBasic (Mar 22, 2009)

TrackSkull will do this, then you can import into VSA


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

It pretty much works exactly the same as controlling it with the mouse. You plug in the joystick before opening VSA. When you're ready to record, you hold the finger button on the joystick (like holding clicker of the mouse), and rock the joystick from side to side. If it's not working, you might not have the joystick driver software installed.


----------



## asterix0 (Nov 5, 2008)

I used TrackSkull and had excellent results.


----------

